# cheap as chips



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

After trolling thro. a mass of sites for next years big trip I was pretty horrified to see what is purported to be bargins. Thank god for Norfolkline Dover-Dunkerque offer at 39 each way for MH + trailer [up to 12 metres long . Sorted!


----------



## 118469 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Norfolkline*

I have to admit to being a Norfolkline junkie - we always use them for cost, service, comfort. We even started using the VIP lounge when we know they'll be busy.

I really couldn't recommend NL too much.


----------

